# Springtail?



## Paleofish (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a bunch of these crawling around in my viv, and I am pretty sure they are springtails, but I just want to make sure with you guys.











Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a tropical spring tail to me.


----------



## Paleofish (Sep 7, 2010)

Julio said:


> looks like a tropical spring tail to me.



Alright thanks! That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.


----------

